# 4 Seats left: Carbine 2.0



## NTTG2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

*There are 4 seats left for Carbine 2.0 this Saturday May 4th *

*The cutting-edge in Dynamic Gunfighting...*

_*Carbine 2.0*_ 
*Course Cost: $250*

*Ammunition available at HUGE discount Costs!!!! *
*Carbine and equipment Rentals available*

*Carbine 2.0 Training Outline*

Safety Brief​
Mindset​
Advanced movement​
Advanced manipulations ​
Multi-threat engagement​
Malfunctions​
Improvised shooting positions​
Transition to secondary weapon​
Advanced cover positions​
Individual and team drills​
Gunfighting from a vehicle​
Timed drills and evaluations​

_*- Control the Outcome, Win the fight!!*_​
Contact Us for more information or to reserve a seat!​
-- 
Jon O'Brien 
President 

Northeast Tactical Training Group LLC
www.negunfighter.com 
857.264.0268
_Control the outcome. Win the fight!_


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Dude, I so be up for this if it wasn't smack in the middle of final exams. Do you expect to have sessions over the summer? And what's the amount of ammo one should expect to expend?


----------



## NTTG2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

Absoutely! We are currently in the process of hosting out of a new facility so the new training schedule will posted soon on our website. We focus on dynamic gunfighting and mastering all weapon systems under dynamic stress (which allows for maximum trigger time). The typical round count expended is between 350-400 rnds of carbine and 100 rnds of secondary weapon system.


----------

